# hamster cage help?



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

does anyone know where i could buy an imac fantasy hamster cage with expansion in the usa? i want one soo bad! i thought i could maybe get one sent over, but i haven't found any websites that would! oh my search goes on :lol: 
thank you!


----------

